# Escape.



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

You wake up under rubble, your head spinning after the massive battle. 200 full platoons of imperial guard, a whole crusade of black templars, a company of ultramarines, 6 cadres of Tau, and fully half of the Eldar craftworld Igrim'thdor where involved. and that was just the races that were accounted for. Endless tides of chaos, dark eldar, and Orks had all seemed to desire this one planet above anything else. the orks had won. all that mattered now was attempting to get off alive to inform the nearest garrison.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

I'll start, Initiate Ethrug of the black templars chapter woke up, any waved the rubble of his power armour like dust. his head was spinning, but his advanced skeleton and cardiacular (I think) system would soon revieve the pressure. he arose attempting to remember what he did last. Yes.... that was it, he jumped out of that 5th storey building after throwing a krak grenade at the doorframe in an attempt to collapse the level and crush the archon. it had worked, but hellions had pursued him. he emptied a salvo of bolt from his holy bolter, and the majority hit true, depriving two of the fiends of their xeno skyboards. the remaning hellion had lunged at him, but he had grabbed the spear yanked the Eldar towards him, any crushed its feeble frame withing the crushing grip of him power armour. then the building had collapsed with the explosion of the grenade, and he had ended up beneath the rubble. sighting 2 orks ahead, he reached for his bolter, but noticed his clip was empty. By the emperor, this was going to be hard!


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

leutenant torkinov of the 501st steel legion put a round through the first orks head, seeing the space marine bieng bull-rushed


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ethrug dodged the bullrush, as he had trained to do many times before, any send a power armoured knee into the orks stomach, then drew his chainsword and eviscerated it.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Are you allowed to be the 'Evil' races as I feel like being an ork Warboss instead of my usual position as a more civilised race


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

yes, but you have to work it so you are trying to survive on a desolate world and you are driven to siding with the rest of the Rpers, so if you can work it, you can be Pretty much anything (no godmodding tho)


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

As he stood back up , he noticedd a large bulky silhouette in the corner of his eye, as he turned his head his face was met by the clenched fists of an Ork Nob.Sending him falling to the ground. As he began to comprahend what was going on a big choppa had smashed into torso damaging his power cables severly. The Ork suffered a quick surge of electricity which stunned him for a few seconds. Getting back to his feet he. . .


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Kurff the Orgyrn was lost and confused. Eyes temporarily blinded by the clouds and dust and debris thrown about by scattered ordinance fire he stumbled across the Marines. Smoke still rose from the end of their bolters and the Ork corpses at their feet twitched telling him of the recent violence his eyes had missed. Unsure what to do he went onto auto pilot and bellowed “U Ummies seen me squad?”


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

AsEthrug got walloped in the chest, he sent a power armoured fist to the ork's head and yelled By the Emperor ogryn, get over here and help me!


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Kurff suddenly noted more Orks. A lot more. He thought they were just bushes, real ugly bushes but bushes never the less. Now he could see he became angry. He hated Orks. They had wreaked untold havoc on his homeworld.

In response to the Marine he ploughed forward, his Ripper Gun blazing at full automatic, true to its name ripping apart one Ork. He grabbed another as it tried to rush past him for a shot at a marine and pulled it closer before cracking its skull like an egg with the end of his gun.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ethrug yelled "thank you Ogryn!" And drew his bolter, finding a round on the ground. the roar pleased him, and 5 more orks crumpled to the ground with severe wounds.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

unish:tornikov enjoyed the easy shootings and finally he saw something that made his spine shudder."torkinov to command, we have a stompa, we need transports down here now".


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

((OOC: Im gonna try to be a CSM, but on everyone else's side, in a way. If i do something that makes no sense, please tell me before I make it worse.))

The champion of Tzeentech, Ravagius, watched the battle between the Orks and the Imperial Forces with pleasure. With his own army crushed, these fools would provide the assistance he needed to get off the planet. They would never help him as he was, but perhaps a Black Templar.....

He had the blessings of Tzeentech, and that combined with his own natural powers allowed him to change his appaerance to the eyes of others. He chose to appear as the Black Templar, dead at his feet. With this done, he rushed to join the melee. To the Imperials he looked like a fully armored Black Templar wielding a power sword and bolt pistol. The first ork he encoutered, was sliced in half.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Captain Christian Veldt slowly awoke, blood seeping from a wound in his chest. He cautiously looked around. Orks, battle hungry, victorious, charging to attack a pocket of survivors. Dead comrades, many of which he had talked to before the battle, many of whom were dear friends, lay dead and mangled in the burnt soil. Veldt waited for the orks to pass, before staggering towards the group of survivors.

He finally reached them. They varied a lot, from ogryns, to space marines. They were in combat with a group of orks. He edged his way down to the group. Just as he was about to introduce himself, a large ork with a huge chainsword slammed into him, trying to crush him and slice his head of. Veldt responded by drawing his prized Power Sword and his laspistol. He attempted to fry the ork's brain, but he missed, and the blast hit a tree near the group. He then plunged his power sword into the ork. It howled in fury and threw Veldt into the centre of the group. 

It didn't hurt much, his body was numb all over his body. He slowly got up and fired his laspistol at the ork that had launched him about 200 Yards. To his surprise, the blast hit the ork right between the eyes, it's head disappearing in a pink film. Only then did the wounded officer do himself the favour of passing out.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

(OOCecided to be an Eldar after all)

Kysad's eyes flickered open and it took the Warlock a moment to remember what had happened. It all returned to him in a flash, he and the Storm Guardians had been ambushed by Ork Speed Freaks. He checked himself and discovered no wounds apart from a bump on the head, then he remembered Adrissa. He spun round and called out her name and after a few minutes of searching he found he lying dead beneath an Ork. He felt tears prickle his eyes and whispered to her.
"I'm so sorry, I'll get you to the Infinity Circuits." He then slowly and carefully prised her Spirit Stone from her armour and slid it into his robes. Next he stood up and began to walk carefully towards the Human survivors, he was going to need help if he was ever going to return home...


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ethrug Shuddred when he heard the guardsman Signalling command, knowing that it had probably never occured to him that the battle might have been lost. "Emperor, Guardsman, we are on our own!!" He glanced and saw the eldar running towards them. he saw the guardsmans fear and shock, the wounded templar (chaos sorcerer OOC.) and the ogryn, its face shedding tears of rage for its dead friends, the guardsman plummeting to the ground in front of him, passing out. he looked at the horde of Orks and felt something. deep inside him, there was fury, not like the disgust he usually felt, but a burning rage, hotter than the holy sun near terra, and a deep pain. he hurt, but his body. he wanted to kill, but not because of the honour of the emperor, because of those that died, that didn't have to. He felt pure white hot rage fill his veins, he wanted to make the Orks pay. all xenos, all enemies he wanted to destoy, to kill, to burn! Plunging himslf at the orks he Brought his chainsword down with all the fury that had built up inside him and brought it down through a meganob, cleaving it. His fist went slamming into a nob, smashing its face in, and opened his fist, grabbing the inside of the face, slamming it into a wall, and then into a ork boy. He bellowed in his rage, tears Flying as he thrashed. It was then that it dawned on him. His psycho-condition had failed, he was feeling. he smashed another ork in a body slam, crushing it beneath his weight. he ran towards the Eldar, screaming as he went; "Come to finish us off, You bastard?! this is for all those that we have lost!!!!!!" he swung him fist at the eldar... (solitare next please)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Realisation of what was about to happen dawned on Kysad just in time. He bent his back backwards like a limbo, avoiding the Space Marines fists by millimetres. As he did it he stumbled and fell to the ground.
"I never could do it very well." was all he managed to say before the Human loomed up above him. "Control your emotions fool," Kysad yelled at him, and then "You have lost nothing compared to me so pull it together and direct your aggression towards the real enemies" As he said it he used his Psychic ability Embolden to install courage and trust into all potential allies within 100 feet. He could only hope that it worked...


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ethrug felt the rage shrink as he saw the pain on the eldars face, and the shaking hand holding the spirit stone. he dropped to his knees, raised his bolter, and unloaded a salvo into the nearby ork warbosses head. all the orks paniked and ran, being crushed by an angry ogryn.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Terry Corvix enjoyed his new position as a heavy weapons operative. His already massive strength meant he could carry a cyclone missile launcher, assault cannon _and_ heavy flamer when aided with his terminator armour, meaning he was as good as a tank, but a much smaller target. 

Grinning, Terry sent another frag missile flying into the back lines of the orks, the flash of the rocket illuminating the Crux Terminatus on his shoulder. He ploughed through the orks, clearing a path through the orks with his heavy flamer, and shooting down Deff Koptas with his assault cannon. Bullets from crude weapons bounced off the thick ceramite plates surrounding him, and none could get close enough to raise their choppas.

Up ahead was a small band, and a young initiate of the Black Templars had just eliminated an ork warboss. _Well done young brother..._ Terry thought with a chuckle as he obliterated the orks running towards him. He knew it was pointless to try killing them _all_. That would be like trying to stop waves from breaking upon the beach, but he would kill all he could, for such vile creatures deserve no mercy. 

Corvix was still moving forward, making his way slowly towards the remaining warriors. The cavalry had arrived.


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Ravagius yanked his sword out of a late-ork nob. The rest of the orks seemed to be dispersing. He looked around at the survivors of the ork WAAAAGH!!! on the battlefield near him. He would have to kill them all at the end, that was obvious. But for the moment, he could use them. Ravagius began to stride over to the Templar Initiate and the Eldar warlock.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

btw-is there a black templar initiate plus "ravagius"? pm me or put it in your next post


as Torkinov saw the chaos space marine turn into a black templar, he watched curiously as he joined the group, killing orks as if they were training dummies. torkinov voxed to the incoming terminator that the templar neophyte was actually a chaaos marine. as he drew a bead on the dopplegangers head...


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Kysad watched as he saw other's approaching. The Warlock himself was dressed in full purple robes with the Rune Armour, Witch Blade etc all glowing a light green. His clothes visible beneath the robes, namely his boots, gloves and helmet, were all blue.
"Humans" Kysad began loudly "We have all lost much in this War. Thus I suggest an alliance, to get us off this planet and to our respective homes." As he finished speaking, Kysad's eyes drifted over each individual in turn until they finally came to rest on a Black Templar. As he watched him the figure seemed to shimmer in the air for a moment before resuming his original, Space Marine form. At least Kysad thought it was his original...


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ethrug though momentarily, and said; "fine. you can tag along, witch."


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt awoke, coughing up a globule of blood. He hadn't seen the group all that well before, but he was sure there was one less Templar and there was certainly no Eldar witch. Anyway, Veldt dismissed these thoughts and introduced himself. "Captain Christian Veldt, 181st Harakoni Warhawks, it is a pleasure to serve with this...." Veldt looked at the motley crew of marines, eldar and ogryn..."Team." A pain shot threw Veldt's body, and he coughed up another globule of blood.


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Kurff had lost himself in the carnage. Old memories of hatred and anger seethed within his muscled frame as he rampaged among the Ork ranks, firing till his Ripper Guns's barrelled glowed with red with heat and ripping and smashing whatever Greenskin was fool enough to get within his reach. He barely noted the increasingly collections of cuts, bruises and minor wounds he was amassing from wicked Ork Choppas and flying shrapnel. Even with the Warboss death and the flight of the Orks the Orgyn harried his cursed foes. An empty clip finally brought his tirade to a halt as the Orgyn struggled to release the catch and lock in a new drum of ammo. Ripper Gun's might be considered incredibly simple to operate but that was really a question of perspective. Kurff was rather bigger and more backward then most Orgyns and it had taken him well over a dozen attempts the first time.

After smacking it a bit the ammo drum finally slid into place. Looking up fresh targets he was dismayed to see none in range so he turned back to the others. Through the dust and acrid smoke he saw them. He looked at the Warlock wearily. He didn't look like any Ummie, Orgyn or Ratling he knew and hadn't the Commissar said all dem Xenos types should be killed. It was then he saw the twitching body of Captain Veldt on the floor. There were few things Orgyns were naturally good for other then fighting and one of them acting as bodyguards. All Orgyns were trained to guard frail little Uman Officers and without a squad and clear orders he went with what he knew. Right now some skinny Xenos type with a large Sword was standing not far from the downed officer perhaps with the intent of finishing him off. I didn't occur to him that if the Eldar had that intent in the mind the marines about him were more then capable of dealing with the threat but then not much ever occurred to Kurff. Picking up speed like a runaway train, he placed himself between the Warlock and the Captain and aimed his weapon preparing to give the Fey Psycher a full clip of auto in the face.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ethrug slammed his houlder into the Ogryn, knocking his aim. He then said "ogryn, the Eldar is with us, leave it be." and smiled at the ogryn.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

(OOC would have posted yesterday, where this would fit better, but I followed a link most of the way through. )

Shas'ui Au'taal Elan'ka pulled himself up, out of the rubble. He had a awful headache, it felt as though his head had been split in two. He immediately cursed he lack of foresight in attending the pre-battle party. He began to think more clearly. The fool that organised it, Doran, had been the first to die, sniper fire he believed.

They'd been planning to evacuate, but before that the rocket barrage began... That got Aloh'cha, Mal'caor and Savon. Then they got the devilfish, leaving them stuck in the middle of a battle.

Elan'ka felt his head, the pain only gradually fading. He felt a large chunk of something in his helmet and froze with fear. Panicking he pulled his helmet off, seeing the piece was of the devilfish and removed it, noting it failed to get far into his head as he nursed the wound.

A metallic taste filled his mouth, and he spat out blood onto the ruins. He stumbled forwards, nearly stepping on a comrade and put his helmet back on. It had obviously saved his life once, he wouldn't risk being unprepared in a similar situation.

He began to think clearly, he attempted to contact someone through communication but to no avail... They were all dead but him, and he would soon join them if he didn't get away soon. Well they weren't all dead, but Y't' was away on some easy stealth mission so didn't count.

He checked his pulse rifle, which was fully functional and picked a blade of some sort of the floor as it appeared close combat would be likely without Tau support. He begun to become aware of his surroundings. There where quite a few Orks around, but more interestingly there was a group of Imperials, with a Eldar and they didn't appear to be actively fighting, at least not with weapons.

Elan'ka felt too nervous to approach, until a strange wave of trust and courage came over him. Ork were still fighting, so Elan'ka began to weave forward between points of cover until he reached the group, approaching the Eldar mainly as the Imperials had closely grouped together. He put his pulse rifle over his shoulder as non-threateningly as possible then suddenly found a problem. The language barrier. He knew barely any Gothic and no Eldar.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ethrug say the Tau babbling, and Blessed the emperor for the time he had been stranded with a tau. In the best tau he could conjour he said; "hello.... Fight.... Orks... Kill... Friend..."


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

And khorneflake, Yes there is.


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Sajatarius picked himself up from out of the crater he had been lying in for who knows how long. He mouthed a quick prayer to the Emperor for sparing his life and asseced his surroundings. The first sergent of the 1st Ravenwing squad was unconsious for nearly three hours since his squad was scattered by ordaniance fire, his bike was struck by high orbit missle which sent him into the crater where he now stood. Dust and blood caked his black power amour. As he began to comprehend the scale of battle, a noise caught his attention to the east. Sajatarius spun his head searching through what used to be cathedral looking for the source of the noise...


----------



## Deschain (Jul 25, 2008)

While flying out the window after her skyboard was detonated by the space marine, Theristas Yu'Num, Hellion Succubus, was already calculating her decent. With her usual silent grace she hit the ground, rolled and winced as pain shot up her leg. Looking down she saw what was left of the once complete, skyboard embeded near her ankle. It wasnt nearly as deep or as large as it felt.A moment later the floor she had been in, collapsed with a great crash.Suddenly she didnt feel so unlucky.
Cursing, she drew her combat knife and proceeded to tenderly cut out the hunk of metal. With an agonising grunt the shrapnel finally ripped free. She wrapped her ankle and tied the knot tight, took an extra shot of drugs. Feeling the gratifying rush of relief, she was now clear enough of mind to start a plan of how to proceed. "I need to get off the planet, back to the webway" she thought out loud. Just then the occursed templar grunted and started to brush off the rubble. Quickly she hid behind a nearby rock.He reached for his boltgun, and her legs tensed waiting to spring down on him at a moments notice. They relaxed the moment she realized he hadnt seen her and was currently engaged with a pair of Orks.

After he felled the two he went his own way, but not alone. She followed him for where he was going she would too. 

Smirking she went about her plan to escape.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt slowly got back on his feet. A Tau fire warrior, Shas'ui rank he believed, was trying to communicate. He knew a little Tau, from when he was held prisoner by them. He walked up to him, "You, me, friend? We escape from here. Work as team, all of us. no? What sept?" Veldt noticed that one of the templars had a kind of aura of power around him. It felt like when he got possessed on Terminus 4, a drawing sense, one that seems to say "Come closer, closer, you know you want to." It suddenly occured to Veldt that he may be a traitor, or had just been exposed to the ruinous powers. He would have to keep an eye on that one.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ethrug saw that the captain was concous and said "are you okay captain? you look half dead." and he said to the Tau "Ethrug."


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

(OOC I know Tau have a very small warp-presence, but would that cause physic powers being less effective against them, perhaps seeing through the Black Templar façade?)

Elan'ka was pleased to see many of his new group had some idea of the Tau language, and there could be understanding between them.

A Space Marine with black armour was the first to speak. Elan'ka began to walk over the rubble to directly fact the marine, recognising the marine of the chapter there were most of in the battle. In the ruin Elan'ka caught his foot in a gap, nearly twisting his ankle but remaining upright.

Hearing the offer of friendship, or at least that's what he though it was, he extended his free had to the marine in a human custom he had acquired, which allowed him to notice his size. Elan'ka only reached up to his chest plate, and his hand was the size of the marines palm. The strange feeling of trust still loitered and he felt somewhat unreasonably unafraid.

This new ally dealt with the next one to address him was a guardsman, who was surprisingly good with the Tau language. While it wasn't grammatically correct, and the human body was normally incapable of getting all pronunciations right, but it was still perfectly understandable.

"Yes, we be friends" he said, attempting to match the guardsman's limited vocabulary, though the guardsman, now identifiable as a fairly high rank by the equipment and uniform, began to look worried, or at least Elan'ka thought from limited experience with humans.

"Sept Au'taal" he finished, hoping the guardsman would recognise the sept, which isn't exactly known for warriors.

The marine once again spoke to Elan'ka with a word he failed to recognise. Perhaps... Yes it had to be his name.

Elan'ka pointed to the marine and said questionably "Ethrug?"

He then pointed to himself.

"Elan'ka."


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Elan'ka? Good to meet... get out... sorry for the dead... you speak any gothic... "by the emperor this one is reasonable" thought Ethrug, almost wishing to go to a place where the soldiers had such manners.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Terry Corvix finally made it over to the ragtag group of survivors as the orks made it past him. Walking up, Terry announced himself, "Heavy Weapons Operative Terry Corvix, Blessed First, Frost Angels. Now, what do you want doing about the Xenos?" 

In his terminator armour, he stood taller than the rest, and with the fearsome barrels of his assault cannon staring the aliens down, he thought he must look very intimidating.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

_What a Prat_ Kysad thought as Corvix walks over _I bet he thinks he looks so intimidating_

Kysad then turned to Elan'Ka and passed him a small machine.
"As fun it is watching you struggle through a conversation your troops should already be prepared for, why don't you use that translator." He said in T'au, "I don't need it cause I already learnt the languages of all the species on this planet with Adrissa and... and... Excuse me for a second." Kysad walked calmly behind a rocky boulder and picked up a rock the size of his head and looked at it a moment before screaming in rage and smashing it with his Witchblade.

On his way back Kysad spots the Black Templar again and once again the Marine starts to shimmer. At the same time he becomes very dizzy and nearly fell over if it wasn't for his Witchblade being used as a crutch. All of a sudden everything is normal again and he cautiously rejoins the group...


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ethrug Glances at the terminator and Says "how did you get out alive?"


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

"My armour cannot be penetrated so easily, brother," Terry smirked, "I merely waded through them, cutting them down with my weapons. What you did however, young initiate, is a much larger feat, considering your inferior numbers and lack of support. You have yet to answer my question. What is with the aliens?"


----------



## Deschain (Jul 25, 2008)

Slinking past the haphazard group of misfitted but newly found allies, Theristas decided that if she were to get off this desolated scrap of a planet she was going to have to somehow convince them she meant no harm AND join thier ranks because fighting through an ocean of orks was a slightly less attractive offer.
Dose-ing herself again, and shuddering with pleasure she slid out from her hiding spot, Hellglaive drawn, to the startled group in front of her. The space marines both drew thier bolters, ready to kill. With the full effect of her stimulants screaming through her veins she burst into a dead sprint charging full on at the now barking bolter fire. Her incredibly good luck prevailed and only one shot managed to graze her left cheek and took off about 1 inch of the point of her ear. 

Someday they would pay dearly for that but for now. . .

Once she made it to the marines she lept high in the air, Hell Glaive droning loudly in her right ear. On the down side of her jump she swung her glaive to the left with minimal effort and maximum force cleaving one of a pair of orks from shoulder to waste. The combat drug dispenser ringing out another hum as it dispersed another load of the infernal toxin in her system. In this second rush, she screamed a primal howl and with it slid through the dirt and loose gravel just past the second and bewildered ork. Twirling the Hellglaive to carry her momentum back around to face the oncoming brute, she swung again but this time only connected with the shoulder under the arm severing the limb easily. The now enraged ork bellowed a terrifiing "WWWWWAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHHH!!" Down came the glaive splitting the ork's head in two and burying itself deep in its massive chest.

Yanking out the weapon and facing her hopefully new allies she put her glaive back into its strap at her back, brushed a loose strand of her black and green hair back behind her ear and sat down. Resting her head on her hand and elbow she."This is going to be tiresome." She thought to herself. She did her best to smile. "I Theristas Yu'Num, swear to help you as long as it benefits us all." It shocked her to realize she actually meant it. 

"These drugs must be getting to my head."


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt felt really sick. He must of lost a lot of blood. "I'm all right, I'm fine," he said in reply to Ethrug's question. At that moment a pain shot up him like a knife, and he fell to the ground unconscious.

(OOC: I'm in spain for 2 weeks, so I can't post.)


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ethrug was startled by the appearance of the Eldar. He turned to the Terminator and said, "I Let the witch and the Tau in, they have both lost those dear to them at the orks hands." and he turned to the Newcomer. "Why should we trust you? your race has done nothing but foul act, for which i should gut you now."


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Elan'ka took the small device from the Eldar, and listened to the fluent Tau.

"Thank you for..." he began to say, when the Eldar asked to be excused and went on in a strange chain of actions. Elan'ka turned away from the inexplicable acts, puzzled, and looked at the translator.

He held it up to his helmet lenses, and looked closely. It had the smooth curves and moderate colours of a typical Eldar object, but didn't appear to have any controls.

"How does this thing wor..." Elan'ka started to question, but before he'd finished the device blurted out something in an unfamiliar language. He presumed this was the Eldar language, but it didn't sound like Elan'ka had always presumed it had. It might have been related, and might have not but Elan'ka felt a strange feeling something was in his mind.

Suddenly a spike covered warrior burst out of cover. Dark Eldar. The marines were fast, they began firing bolters nearly the first moment the Eldar appeared. 

Anger filled Elan'ka's mind. On Au'taal. He twisted his feet slightly for a better footing. A whole city. He flipped his pulse rifle over his shoulder. _His_ city. His other hand caught the long and heavy gun. Burned and looted. He aimed on automatic. The people dead or captured. He took in the sight of the distinctive ceremonial red armour of Au'taal which gave him new strength and anger, took a deep breath and fired.

However the shot failed to hit the fast moving Dark Eldar as she jumped out of the way, over a black armoured marine.

Elan'ka's thoughts turned to Y't' in the few seconds where the Eldar killed the Orks, his body continuing to work on auto-pilot. Y't' hated the Dark Eldar more than anyone, his family, his mentor, his squad all lost to them. Elan'ka body twisted to face the Eldar, his leg jarring on the uneven ruined surface. Y't' discovered his fire, his suam, against them and his acts against them were legendary, though exaggerated. Elan'ka bent his leg at the knee to stay stable. Y't' would have killed the Dark Eldar by now, if only Elan'ka had his skill he could have too. He aimed his weapon into the brutal combat, skin and flesh and bone ripped apart and destroyed by the blows. He raised the weapon to his lenses to aim better.

His aim took full advantage of the sitting position of the depraved individual. He took in the aliens appearance. The creature looked strangely vulnerable and innocent. He willed himself to fire, to end the life of the murderer and torturer. Justice for Au'taal. He squeezed the rifles end, hoping for it to give him strength once more. He pulled back the trigger, getting rid of all slack. Any more pressure would fire, but he couldn't do it. Perhaps the strange trust still lingered, perhaps he wanted to give them a second chance, maybe he thought it would bring his team-mates against him, or maybe they were doing the same thing and should support each other.

No matter the reason the result was the same. He lowered his weapon to as high as he felt was safe and dropped it, his hands slowly letting go. It clattered as it hit the floor, and Elan'ka stood motionless staring at the new arrival.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_Shag Rat clawed his way out of the rubble, still clenching his choppa and cursing in his crude language. Suddenly he spotted a gathering of humies, wimpy Eldar and an even wimpier Tau.
He didn't care about the power armoured Marines either, as he rushed towards the group screaming.
As long as Gork and Mork were watching that's all that mattered. He lunged onto the back of the back of the Ogryn attempting to gore it's neck wiith his tusks....._


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Kysad turned to the Dark Eldar and said.
"Ahhh one of my Dark Kin is being forced into an alliance with us. How cute. I won't complain however as these are desperate times and are people have united before."

Kysad span round after hearing footsteps only to see an Ork leap onto the back of the only creature more idiotic than itself, the Ogryn.
"I say we kill it" Kysad said with disgust as he watched the primitive green oaf. "Unless anyone else has any good ideas? Torture, data extraction?"


----------



## Deschain (Jul 25, 2008)

The next few moments were a tense time for Yu'Num. She had thought for sure that her graceful appearance to down the pair would have been more than enough to ensure her safe passage with the party of misfits. However the tau warrior, who had an obvious head wound, was aiming his rifle right at her! Perhaps he hadnt seen her acton the orks?? No, there was no way he could not have seen. Due to the blood around an open hole in his helmet, Theristas knew he had to be dizzy at the very least. He seemed to waver a bit, possibly from his wound but he seemed to keep her in his sights alittle to crisply. " He is actually thinking it over!!" she exclaimed in her thoughts " Kill him!! Kill him before he kills you!!! Move, Move!!!! " Her thoughts seemed to be almost a different voice screaming through her mind. No matter. Muscles tensed, eyes glared wide. A fresh shot of drugs raced through her veins, this tau would kill her but he wouldnt live to enjoy it. Then, just as she was about to leap to her feet and charge her own demise, the Fire Warrior paused and slacked his hold over his rifle. "Apperantly he has met sisters such as us before, i dont think he liked it either. No he didnt, no he didnt like it much at all."

She let out an almost inperceptable breath of relief and smirked.

" Ill have to watch this one."

A familiar yell sounded shortly after the craftworlder spoke. Yu'num turned to see yet another ork charging in on the Ogryn. "Unless anyone else has any good ideas? Torture, data extraction?" chimed in the crafter. "Im gonna like this one." she thought to herself.

Hellglaive already brought to bare, she charged the oncoming orc with yet another dose of her infernal concoction.

"Torture it is! PREY I DONT TAKE YOU ALIVE, BEAST!"


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_Shag Rat bit deep into the Ogryns neck sending brackish blood pouring from the wound..._
((OOC It's only a flesh wound))


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Corvix hurried, as best he could in his heavy plates of armour, towards the ork stuck fast to the ogryn's neck. He let go of his assault cannon, and slapped the ork in the face with his armoured glove. Sprawling him across the ground. 

"Halt right there you sick wretch." Terry snarled to Yu'Num, "We only need one." He picked up his assault cannon and fired at the charging ork, pockmarking his body with bullet holes. 

"You," Corvix said, motioning to Shag Rat's prone form, "You live."


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_Suddenly all went black.
The last thing Shag Rat heard as he faded out of consciousness was Gork and Mork laughing at him and, surprisingly, his own lips managing to force out another curse, before falling under._
((OOC wow I thought I'd be dead by now :O))


----------



## Deschain (Jul 25, 2008)

With a look of burning hate at the Marine calling itself "Terry Corvix," Therista waited for the graceless, bulky armored brute to turn and spray the new ork with cannon fire. While distracted Yu'Num quickly closed the gap between them with yet another dose. She scaled the hulk that was the Heavy weapons specialist and yanked his chin up and replaced the space with her glaive just a fraction of an inch above his neck. She reflected the snarl directed at her earlier, "Watch your tounge you whore of the emporer. In the future I recommend that you remember with out agility even the migthiest of armors will become your tomb." With that she removed the glaive away from the marine and jumped down takeing up a defense stance a safely close distance away.

You shouldnt tempt someone to act then turn your back. . .Terry.


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Ravagius had simply watched as the various xenos joined the group, and began to think, these were renegades imperials. For his relatively short time as a servant of the Imperium, he had not allowed a Xeno to live long enough to speak a single word to him. That had changed after he chose the path of Chaos, after that he always made sure they had nothing useful to tell him before killing them.

After the Dark Eldar threatened the terminator, he decided the wait had been long enough. He levelled his bolt pistol at the Dark Eldar, and turned to the rest of the group.

"We should move now. The orks will come again, and we need to get to somewhere we can be extracted."


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"I agree we should start moving" said Kysad "The Ork Speed Freaks that attacked my squad could arrive at any minute."


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

"I Agree" Said Ethrug.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

((OOC: im gonna be away for a whilre, someone else can keep this running Please!


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

(OOC: Deschain, if your on top of me, then you couldnt reach head because of my cyclone missile launcher. The helmet would be extremely heavy anyways.)


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

((OOC: AWH SHADUP! Your not the one knocked out on the floor ready to be probed))


----------



## Deschain (Jul 25, 2008)

(OOC: are you not aware of what combat drugs are? even adrenelyn (how ever you spell it) would make it possible to lift the helmet. now alter that to the centuries of use from various cults of the dark eldar and you get a right nasty concoction that can be used for particularly incredible super human acts. Secondly i doubt that even that missle launcher would be in the way because if it were i beleve the bulk of an assult cannon would definetly interfere so for you to be carring both would not be practical or perhaps even possible. Even if it is possible the marine would be so encumbered that it would move like a slug. So a succubus who excels at swift close combat could easily swoop in and around you to find a weak point such as the neck underarm back of the knee or even the inner thigh all things that if severed would make it an enormous paperwieght. Im sorry if this disslusions your image of a marine being somehow godlike. but seriously its just a rp post what are you whining for? its not like i killed him crippled him or even injured him in any way except maybe his pride but that was the whole point of the excersise. So before you want to argue semantics with me please be up to date on the fluff about that which your trying to argue.) I dont want this to turn into a huge argument just seriously its not a big deal just let it go next time.thats all im gonna say about it.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

(OOC: Deschain, I wasnt whining or personally attacking you, I said that the cyclone missile launcher on Terry's back wouldn't let you reach his head from behind, simply because its in the way. How could an assault cannon interfere with a cyclone missile launcher? And Space Marines move like slugs anyway when they are in terminator armour. This space marine is just much stronger than normal (that _does_ happen sometimes, and it would be one of the reasons why terry is even inside the terminator suit) and the terminator armour enhances that strength, making him perfectly capable of holding an assault cannon and a heavy flamer, since power fists are just as heavy. You should also know that a suit of terminator armour weighs around 5 or 6 tons, so the helmet is heavy indeed, and I doubt that a space marine will willingly allow a xeno to snap his helmet up, so it would be her strength against his. The next thing I will doubt is the dark eldar's ability to one handedly whip the helmet up while she brings the hellglaive up with the other. A space marine gets several implants designed to improve his bone and muscle strength _everywhere_. Fluffwise, a space marine is sort of godlike. So you also need to be up to date on the fluff about which you are arguing with me, because no matter what, a dark eldar cannot overpower an exceptionally strong space marine in terminator armour with only one hand.)


----------



## Deschain (Jul 25, 2008)

(ooc:well that maybe true if one were to try and pry it up / back when the SM knew about it and was holding its head down with force. But to yank back on it when it wasnt expected would not be hard at all since the tissue required to actually hold the chin down wouldnt be actually used to hold it down unless thier were a reason to IE someone pulling it back. So in other words you saying that all times a SM is using energy to hold his head down? oh and the over all weight of the armor is irrevalent in this case because the only armor being effected would be the helmet itself. and if you dont like that it wouldnt really matter anyway since there is always space between the neck and the chestplate. Wide enough for a thin edged weapon such as a hellglaive to open up the throat. Just look on any SM terminator. On top of that the strength arguement doesnt really fly since a hellglaive gives the user more strength when charging, which she did so it oculd be said that at that point she was exceptionally strong.

And no a sm is not god like. Superhuman undoubtedly but anything that can fall to a single wych succubus, which i have personally done many times on table, is far from godlike. A titan is as close to godlike as this game allows on table as far as i know and in fluff it would probably be a Primarch if not the emperor himself (saving of course the chaos gods obviously).

Oh and the other thing is where did you establish that he had a cyclone missle launcher before she jumped on his back? Would have been nice to know that then i could have either accounted for it or decided not to do that at all. So if you want to invent something about your char. thats fine i actually want to encourage you to but next time you should do it before something happens that you would need it so it doesnt look so convienent. now seriously i dont want to talk about it anymore. Lets just let it go and have some fun doin RP. ok? i have no hard feelings toward you and I dont feel like i was attacked I just ahve a tendancy to take RP a little seriously i guess. So if you were offended i apologize. lets let by-gones be by-gones ok? Oh and in case you were wondering the only real reason she did jump up was becasue A) you insulted the character and being a wych succubus she really couldnt let that go unchecked, and B) she was making an "example of you" because you were also the only character that had established thier character as "intimidating" so therefore to get others to think her intimidating she had to take him down a peg. this is all the logic of a sinisterly psychopathic, combat drug addict and that has to be accounted for you see it was nothing personal and if you see from her perspective, jumping on your character was a perfectly sensible thing to do for a wych succubus who was just scorned as a wretch( good choice of insult btw seemed very space marine-ish).

to all others sorry for the spam. I can get carried away with RP disputes.)


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

waking groggy, Baren rolled over where was he, and where is his helmet he wondered? looking around he couldn't find his helmet, as he looked he saw what he was wearing, 'what the hell is this?' he was wearing the best armor he has ever seen, and a power-sword was strapped to his side, 'i never received one of these.' finally remembering 'oh right' Baren had had a vision two days ago, on the eve of battle. after waking he went directly to the master of sanctity that resided on his ship.

after much ado Baren was presented the Armor of Faith and the Black Sword. he didn't know how he would hold the honor of the emperor's champion, but he would do the utmost for the glory of the chapter and the benevolent Emperor.

finding his helmet under a seat in the Crusader, he stood pushing the other marines aside, all dead, he grabbed some spare magazines for his bolt pistol and saw a box of grenades, thinking those could be use full he strapped as amny as was prudent to him. getting to the head of the Crusader he hit the open switch, nothing happened.

hitting the door Baren yelled 'Damn it', the door moved just a bit. looking at it the Champion opened the emergency pump and started to force the door open inch by slow inch. after some time there was enough of a space for him to crawl out of, making it out of the Crusader, he saw what had done the tank in, a thunder hawk had landed squarely on top of the transport after being shot down.

looking around he heard the roar of a bolter in the distance, thinking that being the best place of any to start Baren headed off in that direction. After some time trudging through the rubble of the city. in the distance Baren saw, a few small shapes, one seemed to be a Brother Marine. Trying the Comm systems, Barren could get nothing but static, 'damn must be jammed'.

Coming from around the rear of the group Baren fails to notice the Xenos around his Battle-Brothers, 'Hail Brother Marines! I am Baren Champion of the Emperor, brother Marine of the Black Templar chapter!'


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Kysad nodded at the new arrival.

"Seen as we are still standing here despite the danger of Ork Speed Freak attacks I am going to start moving in that direction." Kysad said pointing to the West, "I noticed an Ork base their some time back though I believe it was bombed their might still be enough tech to send out a distress signal, there might also be surviving Orks so we had better be careful." He was about to start walking when he said, "Get the Ogryn to carry Veldt and the Ork, it'll be easiest."

With all that said and done Kysad, began walking in the direction he earlier pointed.


----------



## Deschain (Jul 25, 2008)

" We can always hope, I could use a bit more violence in my day " she said to no one in particular, " for once I agree with a craftworlder. " Smirking at Terry, she said " Come 'ere, boy, or you'll miss the boat. " While she patted the side of her leg to the great marine's irritation, she headed out in the direction the other had taken. Keeping Terry in the corner of her eye, the smirk widened all the way across her face as she turned. " I think that I stired him up a bit. "

As she followed the eldar in front of her everyone could hear the faint hum of the dispenser going about its work once again and the sound of a soft cackle.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

looking around as he reached the small party of individuals, Baren was shocked to see living Xenos in the group, heck he was surprised there was living Xenos in the area at all with the marines around.

as the group was getting up to leave Baren spoke to his brother in arms, 'what is this heresy that you harbor in your hearts? cooperating with THEM?' Baren points at all the present Xenos. 'what am i to tell the chaplains when we make our way off this cursed rock and back to the fleet?' standing his ground and looking at his fellow marines waiting for an answer.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Elan'ka began to take in what he had seen the Dark Eldar do. She was understandable tense, and looked relieved when he no longer pointed a weapon at her. He heard a few strange words in a basic language, and turned to see the Ork. Both the Dark Eldar and the fairly arrogant terinator went to deal with the stupid beast's atack on the Ogryn, though this reminded Elan'ka this was still a warzone and not having his gun to hand was unwise.

He reached down and picked up his pulse rifle, having began to miss it. The feeling of power was unmissable. He traced it's straight lines, checking for falling damage and finding none. He lifted up the weapon and holstered it on his back. He made a quick check at the Ork to see the marine got there first, and strangely let it live.

Elan'ka remebered the Eldar appeared to look as closely at his head as his rifle. _Perhaps, my head wound?_ He removed a glove, gentaly prising off his helmet. Placing the translator, which appeared to now be translating other peoples words and strangely projecting them into Elan'ka's head, although quietly, perhaps broken, into a pouch on his belt.

Laying the helmet carefully on the floor, greatfull for the fresh air and wider view, he took a quick glance at the area of the conflict. His heart filled with some hope at the fighting, the evil Dark Eldar or the xenophobic marine may become injured, either would do. Careful not to watch too long, caused by an irrational fear of being drawn in, he turned back to his wound. He touched his head below the wound, feeling wet blood, showing it as worthy of treatment. Reaching to his belt he took up a bandage and slowly wrapped it round. When finished he picked up a strange device, resembling scissors but with ceramic plates rather than blades, and gripped the bandages at the end with it. He flicked a switch and a small amount of steam came off as plastics imbedded in the bandage fused together.

This done Elan'ka replaced his helmet, and listened to the calls for moving out, via the translator. The talk of Ork Speed Freaks was worrying, as such a foe could get close to Elan'ka before he could shoot them much. Elan'ka began to move with the rest of the group, when he noticed the new arrival. Appearing even more xenophobic than the terminator Elan'ka felt threatened, and brought his gun back into his hands.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_Shag Rat began to dream. Not normal dreams, such as decapitating countless foes, but wierd dreams. Dreams of a the scary chaos stuff that he'd heard about from his warboss. He saw the majicky Elar being crushed by a massive hand and the marines swiped at with a flaming sword.....and then abruptly went back to dreaming about deficating into the neck of a decapitated guardsmen._


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

_A little while later. . ._

Kysad looked up at the large research facility. It had taken heavy damage from Orbital Bombardment yet it still remained mostly intact. They had been lucky to avoid all other confrontations with Orks up to this point, although Kysad had a sneaking suspicion there were some hiding in the building.
"Come on, we need to see if the comm link is still intact?" he said and began walking towards the doors. . ."


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

iv been busy and hav'nt been able to post here sorry!

as torkinov regained conciousness, se saw he was surrounded by many more humans. he searched himself, finding only his vox bead. he sent a distrees signal to the group he had been supporting. he only prayed they got here soon...


----------



## Deschain (Jul 25, 2008)

The partialy ruined building in front of her looked to be a nesting ground for orks. Thinking there maybe trouble, her hellglaive came to attention humming softly in her right hand braced on her shoulder. Her eyes rolled back in her head for just a moment while a fresh dose raced through her veins. when she came too the group was now passing in front of her.
"Maybe we should wake the ork and extract the data from him."


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Shag Rat felt movement and flinched awake, baring his menacing red eyes towards the sky. He then noticed that he was on the back of the ogryn and wondered how he had gotten there.
His gazed around, still slumped over the brutes shoulder, noticing that they were surrounded by boyz. He couldn't see any orks though, but he could indeed smell them.
The next thing he did was smack the ogryn in the back of the head then jumped off, running towards the closest building, with athletic speed, roaring, "Ova 'ere boyz!!" and was replied with the simultaneous reply of 20 or so orks, "WAAAAAGGGHH!!!!!".
"Dis iz gunna be a fyt!", Shag Rat yelled as he ran over a mound of earth spotting a horde of charging orks and then grabbed a weapon. Swinging around he surged back towards the group followed by the mob of raging greenskins.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Kysad watched the Orks charge towards them.
"Shit. I knew we should of killed it when we had the chance." He said just before shooting the closest one in the head with his shurican pistol, "But we have them outclassed so it doesn't really matter." Kysad swung round his witchblade carving an Ork in two. Suddenly he heard a loud horn and spun round to see a ramshackle group of Ork vehicles sweeping towards them.
"Ah, this may not go well" The warlock spotted the Ork who had alerted them and angrily leapt at him with his witchblade. . .


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_Shag watched as the boyz poured towards the group and a mob of speed freaks rushed around the corner.
Suddenly the majicky eldar he had seen before jumped towards him.
He lunged backwards, almost toppling, as he dodged a swing from the glistening blade. Shag Rat beared his tusks and bounced back towards the Eldar, swiping forwards with his choppa and randomly unloaded a clip from his shoota at the same time, his armour rattling ferociously with the vigorous movements._


----------



## Deschain (Jul 25, 2008)

"DAMN YOU TERRY!! We should have gotten out of him what we wanted and been done with it!" Therista exclaimed as she lept into the fray. "oh well no time for that now." she thought as her dispenser went about yet another dose of the toxins. Hell glaive spewing shards at the oncoming horde, Yu'Num braced herself a fight. Then the roar of crude engines found her ears. "Frak the Warp! Now what?!" She glanced over and saw the column of ork Speed Freeks coming thier way. 

"Just Perfect," she sighed, "now i may have to get dirty."


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

as torkinov languished in his PRISON CELL he wondered where the hell his friends were. the dark eldar slavers had come and tortured quite a few of his cell mates. he was next, howeve an explosion interupted their torturing half way through...


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

(OOC: I wont be able to post for a long time, I cant say how long, so may someone play for me plz? Srry for the absence.)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Elan'ka trudged over the battle stained ground. His glance fell on the Dark Eldar, for a moment only before turning to the Ork they strangely left alive. His anger against her kind was still strong. He had a chance, he could have killed her, maybe should have. But the chance was long gone. Now an accepted member of the group Elan'ka could do nothing about her, and he'd tried to ignore the murderous creature. he knew it wasn't working by his quick glance. He tried to turn his mind to other thing, to forget the pain of loss.

He remembered his head wound. The bandage had done it's work well, thinking and balancing had become easier gradually. Before his hated enemy alerted him to the severity of his wound he had failed to notice the effects, confused by the events he was unable to remember his head working properly. While the recovery was good it was worrying how he'd missed the effects, and there may be other easily dealable with things plaguing Elan'ka he didn't know about.

Abandoning his train of though Elan'ka realised while the bandage had helped enormously it had done nothing for the pain. A dull pain invaded his mind, and was most noticeable when the, still quiet, translator told him what sentences meant. This pain certainly wouldn't be helpful, and Elan'ka dropped out to the back of the force to gain room to deal with it. From his belt he brought up a syringe of painkillers, and pulled it up to where they'd been taught to inject.

The needle went through the particular piece if armour with a both comforting, this would be an easy affair, and terrifying, the armour was so easily pierceable by a needle, why not a blade or bullet, ease. The cool prick felt strange, but not as strange as the flow of liquid into him. Replacing the needle in his belt Elan'ka began to shake off his limbs, feeling stiff from the injection.

The effects were slow, and it wasn't until they reached the research facility that Elan'ka remembered his pain, and found it gone. He looked at the ruined building. It was completely untrustable and as they drew nearer Elan'a began to wonder at the others purpose, and returned to the back. As they drew nearer still Elan'ka made his pulse rifle completely ready, finger attentively on trigger and end scanning the shadows. All hope they would avoid this dangerous place was gone, and Elan'ka felt somewhat depressed. In what was close to the open he would have time to fire many deadly volleys of plasma, but up close he was near useless. The blade he scavenged was more of a token gesture than a real weapon, and Elan'ka knew the Orks would try to get close as soon as possible.

Suddenly Elan'ka's fears came true. The Ork they left to live woke, and roused his comrades in the rubble. Elan'ka immediately dropped to one knee, the extra stability allowing him to put a pulse straight through the first Orks head. Another shot went wide, leading Elan'ka to realise the mass might reach him. By the time he'd laid his blade in front of him they were close and firing, the deafening yet ineffectual bursts denying him the ability to hear the speed freeks roaring engines.

He knocked a dial on his weapon into automatic fire, rapid shots smashing into every part of the approaching Orks, taking down one, two, three. Elan'ka's heart sank as he saw even more incoming Orks. Taking the blade in one hand, he took steps backwards, still firing. An Ork reached him. The crude choppa came down, but Elan'ka sacrificed his firing chances to meet it. He dropped his pulse rifle, the blade skewering the Orks shoulder in an instinctive move. The Ork, appearing uninterested in his wound, held up his choppa and roared. Seeing death approaching with his blade trapped Elan'ka stumbled backwards even further, tripping over a small pinnacle in the rubble. The fall took forever, Elan'ka thinking about how he'd failed, how he'd been failed. The last thing he saw before his injured head took another shock was the Dark Eldar he hated ripping open the Ork who could have killed him.

(OOC Sorry about the godmodding, but it just seemed kind of appropriate, and since you'll be killing Orks anyway it isn't too much of a change. I'll change it if you want. Oh and just so everyone knows I'm not dead or seriously injured just knocked out for a short time.)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Kysad swung his Witchblade in a gruesome arc and hit Shag Rat hard in the shoulder knocking him to the ground.
"Foolish beast." Kysad yelled at him, "Now you will die." He lifted up the Witchblade for the finishing blow when he saw a Trukk in the corner of his eye and a memory flashed in his head. It was the Trukk that rammed and dealt the crippling blow to Adrissa. Furiously he leapt at it and smashed his blade into it causing it to spin off into a boulder. three Orks leapt off and Kysad slaughtered them immediately without pause.

He was about to check the wreckage for further survivors when he realised that he had never finished off Shag Rat. Desperately he attempted to spin round but feared it may already be too late. . .


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_Shag Rat jumped up.
Why had the Eldar stopped. "Dey Reely arh wimps", he thought, "Kant Evun Finish U Kill".
He did realise though, that the Eldar could have killed him, preventing him from joining in in the proper Waaaagh!!
He drifted back into the crowd of orks and out of site. He then focused his attentions on a highly armoured marine, and then picked up a nearby ork and attempted to lob it straight at him.
He then began aiming shots towards the marine and pointing his mega choppa accusingly, it's chain blades wurring around furiously._


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

((OOC: I'm BAAACK!!!)) Ethrug Was greeted by the arrival off another Marine, seemingly the emperor's champion. When the question "What heresy Is in your heart?" He replied "None Brother, We all have similar interests. Anyway, you can't inform the chaplains, while you were talking and fighting orks I was getting my data-Slate to work ((OOC: I thought of what i was doing while i was away  )), And the whole imperial forces have been desroyed in this area, i doubt we'll even get to see our crusade again."


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Kysad span round but realised to his relief that the traitorous Ork had fled. He lifted up his Witchblade and carved through two more Orks with it before turning and retreating to where the others were positioned a few metres away.

He looked at how things were going inbetween swings and saw that the Tau had fallen unconscious. This was bad if they didn't do something quickly they were doomed to failure. . .


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Elan'ka saw tiny points of light. His eyes slowly pulled themselves open, and feeling returned. Pain, tiredness, discomfort. More senses returned as Elan'ka heard the yet unresolved combat, and glimpsed the lack of progress while he was unconscious, it obviously wasn't for any real length of time.

His hands feebly groped around for a weapon. _My pulse rifle._ The weapon fitted into his hand perfectly, and strength returned as did the last of his senses. massive levels of background noise he had missed flooded back in, he noticed his hard fighting allies. He brought the gun up. _I'm not Y't'saum, but that doesn't mean I can't get angry_ Elan'ka thought, sending a plasma pulse straight into the first Orks thick skull.

Another Ork came at him, but he'd been riled and smashed it round the head, a brutal rapid fire of his weapon making sure it would stay down. Shooting from the hip a shot smashed a bike-mounted Ork flying, his mounts fuel and ammunition detonating. Taking more careful aim he lay down suppressive fire into the main body of Orks.

The rush began to fade and the dull ache of his head new injury imposed itself on Elan'ka, prompting him to reach back to his belt. _Wait, what's this?_ His fingers gripped around the round surface of the photon grenade, picked up during the early stages of the battle.

"Watch your eyes!" yelled Elan'ka as he chucked the blinding grenade into the orks mass.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ethrug grabbed the choppa from the ork that was trying to throttle him, and rammed it into the ork's skull.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Kysad stumbled backwards. He had made the mistake of pushing too deep into the Orks forces and now he could no longer slaughter them quickly enough. Furiously he shot the nearest Ork in the head with his Pistol only to find out that the one behind it was a Nob holding a massive chain-edged Choppa. The beast swung his weapon towards Kysad to quickly for him to retaliate and the Warlock was hurled through the air. He landed on the ground some way away, in a great deal of pain, but relieved that his Rune Armour had absorbed the blow. The Greenskin stood above him and lifted his weapon for the finishing move. Desperately Kysad croaked "help, someone help," but whether it was loud enough only time would tell. . .


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ethrug, unleashed a bolter round into the nob, saving the eldar. The xenos had grown on him.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt woke up, the familiar stench of orks all around him. Where were his friends? Dead? Alive? Left him for dead? He wait for the orks to run past, just like last time, they'd never notice him, orks were so- 

A ork, snarling with rage, raised his choppa to decapitate the wounded Veldt. Veldt instinctively raised his power sword in response, slicing the ork's head in 2. The other orks had ran off, heading to a bigger conflict. Veldt followed the orks at a slow pace, due to not wanting to be seen and his chest wound. 

He was eventually greeted with the sight of his comrades in arms, along with another Eldar he had not seen before. This one was spikey, wearing all black armour. It was probably one of those Dark varieties. He had heard of the atrocities these abominations readily practiced. Veldt fired his laspistols into the fray, hitting 2 orks, dropping them both. Seeing some of the orks turn at the new threat, Veldt dived down behind a scorched bush. They evidently didn't see him, and they were quickly cut down by his teamates. He noticed a dead Imperial guardsmen, draped over a wall. This was not uncommon: after this battle, the dead of the emperor's soldiers were everywhere. Out of sheer desperation, Veldt looked at his possessions. Rations, laspacks, a diary, a picture of a loved one-Veldt stopped at this discovery. This was too far an insight into the dead man's former life. He checked the man's weaponry: a long las. Perfect. He sheathed his sword and holstered his pistol and equipped the long las. He took aim. 1 ork down. Another. Another kill. A forth kill. He never knew he was this good with a rifle. 

Eventually, he thought it was safe to vox to the team bellow "Hello? Anyone there? I'm back, and I'm in a sniper position up in hills. Any targets?"


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ethrug responded "For The Emperor's sake, Thin the orks around me!!!!!" He was surrounded by nobs.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Kysad lifted his hand and let loose his psychic build up in the form of the Destructor power. He smiled as half a dozen Orks fell to the flames and lifted up his Witch Blade to slaughter more of the Greenskins. . .


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt looked down the scope of the long las. He saw Ethrug being buried under orks. "Well, we can't have that can we," said Veldt to no one in particular. He fired, and watched in satisfaction as an ork's head disappeared. He fired again. He got a chest shot, but unfortunately the creature didn't fall. This one looked bigger than the others, more powerful, and now he had royally pissed him off. The creature screamed something in it's indecipherable tongue, before being dropped by another head shot. "Haha!" laughed Veldt, getting rather cocky "This is just too easy!" He heard a movement behind him. He (rather stupidly) dismissed it. He heard another, this time closer. He dismissed it again. Then, with a ear shattering "WAAAGH!!!!" a group of orks dived out from behind him and slammed into him. Veldt barely had time to draw his sword before the vile greenskins were right on top of him. He stabbed at the ork closest. The sword seemed to plunge right into it, but nothing happened. The ork gave what only could be described as a guttural laugh. Veldt withdrew the sword, only to see that the blade had snapped on contact with the orks rock hard skin. "Oh dear," said Veldt as he saw the ork raise a large blade in response.

(OOC: can't post, on holiday again)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The grenade had taken longer to go off than Elan'ka had expected, the last owner obviously having tampered with the timer. In the extra time he was forced to blast down another Ork, the rapid stream of shots warning Elna'ka to check the guns status. _Capacitor coils- 10% Emergency shut down. Charging at 60% efficiency. Cancel shutdown? Y/N_ He was infuriated at the weapons failure but refused to risk damage to it.

"Photon grenade!" he called, the translator spitting out a couple of languages, seemingly ignoring the Orks.

The signal the grenade was about to activate flashed up on his visor, the helmet mounted cameras turning off in a blink.

When his eyes returned open the blackness of the near inactive screen glared back, various displays glittering across the darkness. Then the sound wave hit. Even with his helmet dampening it the roar knocked him backwards, till it faded, a moment that took forever.

When the screen spluttered back to life all he could see was white light, and the last reverberations of sound flooded through the speakers. It seemed dire, but for the knowledge every other being out there experienced, and Elan'ka and few others would be the only to see or hear right for a while.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

(OOC has everyone given up on this? It's been a while since anyone posted, but this was a really great roleplay while it lasted.)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Kysad looked up in shock as light flooded towards them. Unfortunately his helmet had been built to withstand Perils of the Warp attacks and not bright lights meaning he was blinded and forced to swing his Witchblade around wildly in an attempt to protect himself. He felt it collide with something and heard the grunt of an Ork, a moment later something hit him in the back and he fell to the floor. His Blade fell from his hand and he couldn't see it to retrieve it so he desperately started punching at the being wrestling with him. . .


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Just as the orks were about to strike, a deafening noise and a blinding flash exploded out of nowhere. Veldt's ears were ringing, but he had his back to the explosion. The orks, blinded and deafened, walked around aimlessly trying to locate Veldt, moaning and sobbing about their destroyed eyes. One ork lashed out at another, thinking it was Veldt. Instinctively, the other ork, also blind, hit back with his choppa, killing the monstrosity. Veldt took advantage of the carnage, and shot each of the orks in the head.

The orks attacking the sniping post dead, Veldt returned to his sniper rifle. He could see the orks also stumbling around blind and death, and one of his comrades were also flailing around on the ground, an ork on top of him. Obviously one must have been missed. Veldt aimed his rifle and shot it threw the head. He aimed at another ork, pulled the trigger, yet nothing happened. _Damn_ thought Veldt _Out of ammo._ Veldt threw the now useless sniper rifle and charged in to the fray, shooting all the blind orks through the head as he had done before.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Elan'ka had fully recovered from the grenade, but with his weapon temporarily out of action he would need to find a new one.

A raging Ork shuddered towards him, completely blinded. Pulling out his blade Elan'ka pushed the weapon into the Orks chest, a move that nearly killed him as the Ork lashed out. Ducking back Elan'ka retracted his sword, a fresh sweep cutting deep enough to take out the Ork.

Running for a new weapon, Elan'ka spied a lasgun in good condition. Elan'ka had received basic training in Imperial weapons, though he now knew the weapons they used had been modified to be less effective for morale purposes, a illusion shattered by his previous experience of battle.

Checking the weapon over Elan'ka found it functional, though the Aquila on it offended Elan'ka. It felt as though he shouldn't use it. Nevertheless he had no choice. Taking the bayoneted lasgun he fired a good shot at the nearest Ork, a shot that would have killed if he used his pulse rifle. Letting loose the red burst again the Ork fell down, slain.

Attempting to win this battle completely he made a rallying call to his comrades.

"Come on! Most of the Orks are dead. We can finish this."


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Still without his weapon and his sight Kysad stumbled around even more hopelessly. He heard Elan'ka say something about the Orks nearly beaten which was something good. He was just able to make out a figure so he leapt forward and angrily grappled with it but was met with a shock.
"Wait your not an Ork. . ."


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Ahhh!" said Veldt in surprise when a figure dived on him. To his surprise it wasn't an ork, but the Eldar. "Get off me you loon! Of course I'm not an ork!"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

As he heard what the Human said Kysad's vision also cleared up. He was staring into to Veldt's face so quickly rolled off of him and picked up his Witchblade.
"Err sorry... It appears the Orks have been dealt with shall we see if there is any way to make contact with are people using the equipment in that building. . ."


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Elan'ka looked at the Eldar, the translator handling the word perfectly.

"That looks like rubble of an Imperial building, we should probably get one of them to operate it."

Elan'ka had abandoned his lasgun, his trusty pulse rifle once again fully functional. Beginning to move up to the entrance he turned back to the others.

"Anyone else coming?"


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Well as everyone appears to have gave up here's all of escape placed together in one file.

If anyone needs any other file types, ie older word or something, just PM me.


----------

